# Somatic Therapy WORKS!



## aquabella (Sep 16, 2011)

As a fellow recent sufferer of Depersonalization who has transcended the fear and negativity in temporal (time/space) disintegration, I have found my place deep in a personal harmony with the mind/body relationship.

After years of research, study, talk therapy, experimentation and crazy curiosity in the area of 'curing' my own DP, I stumbled upon many modalities in Somatic Therapy that eased me through my own experience.

The Somatic Therapy was so useful and revelatory to my experience of self, that I decided to become certified to practice Somatic Therapy with others.

While I do work with others who have general problems, I'd like to specialize in working with people with DP/DR as that is specifically where it functioned most for me, in my time of need.

I use a variety of modalities like Jin Shin Do, Hakomi, Rosen Method, Somatic Experiencing, Thomas Hana work, NLP, Timeline Therapy, etc... to facilitate exploration into body/mind integration.

I offer my services on a sliding scale/donation/exchange basis to all Los Angeles/San Fernando based sufferers of DP/DR for face to face therapy and limited on-line/phone coaching for all other areas. Please message me if interested in scheduling some phone time to see if it would be advantageous for us to work together.

You can read more about my journey by clicking on my profile and reading my submissions to DPSH.com

I am also considering the start of a meet-up group in LA for DP/DR recovery and am trying to generate the interest to see if it is feasible to rent a space. Again... Please message me if this sounds good to you.

I'm open to comments, questions, suggestions!

Peace and all that jazz!!

Aquabella


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Good luck with this endeavor, glad to see someone who has recovered trying to make a difference by helping others.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

I also think that's great that you went on to become a therapist. I looked into somatic experiencing and read several books by Peter Levine. Waking the Tiger was quite revelatory to me as the first credible explanation of these issues I had come across.

It can help in grounding you, giving you a physical point of focus in amongst the chaos of raging thoughts and emotions. Ultimately I fell into the trap of becoming too fixated on the body -which is similar to becoming fixated on symptoms- so I think it's best when done in relation with the external, and I believe it usually is so that's where I went wrong. Your awareness/consciousness need to have unfettered 360 freedom and we can block/avoid that with too much body awareness, or at least that's what I did. I had to start looking past the body. But I'm sure that's taken into account and there are obstacles in any type of therapy to challenge the skill of the therapist.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Sounds good aquabella; l have found the Feldenkrais method helpful, Thomas Hanna too. It's bad i'm in the UK.


----------



## Jeepers (Feb 10, 2013)

I want to mention Kundalini Yoga. I just did my second class last night and found it greatly stimulated my inner energy flow and awareness of emotions in my body afterward.

The Self is associated with the base chakra (between the sex organ and the anus). It is the locus of a secure sense of self and groundedness in the world. Kundalini yoga is specifically about preparing the nervous system and stimulating kundalini energy through the body. There are specific kriya (movements) to stimulate the base chakra. The aim is to get a balance in the body, meaning balance in the whole person, mentally, emotionally, spiritually.

Most people know Hatha yoga, which is the style which is commonly practiced in your local yoga class, and people may use it as an activity to promote relaxation for anxiety problems. I found it insufficient and it never helped me calm my mind.

Kundalini therefore, because it is more about stimulating internal energy than relaxation, could be a great way to help overcome DP.


----------



## Eru (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeepers said:


> I want to mention Kundalini Yoga. I just did my second class last night and found it greatly stimulated my inner energy flow and awareness of emotions in my body afterward.
> 
> The Self is associated with the base chakra (between the sex organ and the anus). It is the locus of a secure sense of self and groundedness in the world. Kundalini yoga is specifically about preparing the nervous system and stimulating kundalini energy through the body. There are specific kriya (movements) to stimulate the base chakra. The aim is to get a balance in the body, meaning balance in the whole person, mentally, emotionally, spiritually.
> 
> ...


Between the sex organ and the anus? How'd they work that one out lol?

Cheers for the info.


----------

